
Ask HN: First time at defcon how paranoid should I be? - squibs
This will be my first time at defcon, and all I hear about is the mythical hacker who can get all your creds from your phone unless its turned off and wrapped in tin foil.<p>I am just trying to figure out what sort of protections I can take that will really help vs what won&#x27;t and isn&#x27;t necessary.<p>For reference, I am already using a vpn, but plan on being in airplane mode for most of the time on both laptop and phone. I happened to have an old phone that I am using for a burner, and an old laptop for the same purpose. Is there anything more I should be doing?
======
kleer001
You might want a pad of paper and a pen. (That's all I'd bring besides cash)

Keep the alcohol consumption to a minimum, if at all.

Don't forget to actually burn that phone and laptop once you leave and never
connect them to a trusted network.

------
rolph
Bring your wetware and top it off with a thinking cap. It goes without saying,
but dont talk to anyone about doing anything that could be misconstrued as
illegal.

------
gesman
dEFcON is bunch of weirdos

